# 친구 세 명이 있어요.



## Moonchild.F

Dear korean friends^^
From these two sentences below which one is correct? 
친구가 세 명 있어요.
친구 세 명이 있어요.
Is it okay if we add particles after counters? Like the second sentence?


----------



## YRUCRYINGUNI

Hello! Please understand I’m not good at English.
In Korean one can simply say without particles, expecially when two or more nouns are connected Like “친구 세 명”
친구가 세 명이 있어요.
친구가 세 명 있어요.
친구 세 명이 있어요.
So these sentences above are correct! And the last one is the most casual I think.


----------



## Moonchild.F

YRUCRYINGUNI said:


> Hello! Please understand I’m not good at English.
> In Korean one can simply say without particles, expecially when two or more nouns are connected Like “친구 세 명”
> 친구가 세 명이 있어요.
> 친구가 세 명 있어요.
> 친구 세 명이 있어요.
> So these sentences above are correct! And the last one is the most casual I think.


Thank you so much!!<3


----------

